# Name & Number KIT? or just number KIT?



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Question for all of you. My choice is between Howards & Transfer Express. They both have very quality and reliable products. 

Am I missing what I am looking for on Transfers Express website?

I am looking for a NAME & NUMBER COMBO? Do they sell such a thing? 
For example, I am looking for Smith 
22 
on JUST ONE SHEET. 

OR 

I see on their site they offer express names, which I actually already have in my cart. I HAVE 57 Express Names to do. 

OR

Can I purchase NUMBER combos? Like 22 already printed on 1 sheet, INSTEAD of 2 # 2's and then have to worry about lining them up and placement. I WANT to purchase them already printed on the paper together. I already have the #'s in an excel sheet that I need printed.

Am I missing it on either site? 

Thank you


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

You are not missing anything. Transfer Express does not have an option to do the name with the number.

You can order all the names. They come on individual strips of transfer paper.

You can order the digits, either in packs or individual. You cannot order 22 but can order two 2's.

I've done plenty of names and numbers like that. It's not difficult. The papers have a grid on the back that helps with lining the digits up.

An alternative is Player Perfect from Stahls: Heat Transfer Name & Numbers - Player Perfect | Stahls’

I've never used that option and don't know how the pricing compares.

Joe


----------

